# Tangalooma Wrecks on Moreton Island



## Dettori (Sep 3, 2006)

Was thinking of heading over to Moreton Island this week to fish the wrecks but I had a thought! Is it allowed? And if so has anyone fished the area with much success?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes fishing is OK
No spearfishing there.
The best time to fish is early morning or evening. Scuba divers and boat traffic will stop the fish from biting. Also the tidal current is very strong there so fish around the change in tide. Burling up helps, but dont use tuna oil as it attracts sharks.
If the wind is too strong there, you can pick up some nice sized flathead along the beach and bream around the jetty at the resort.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Just have to watch the local kingies, They move through there just after dark and are impossible to stop and they are big and mean. They go down toward the jetty at tangalooma for their nightly feeding. There are also some monster bream in under the wrecks also


----------



## Dettori (Sep 3, 2006)

Sounds good guys! The Micat charges $95 return with a Kayak, a bit steep but for a few days of fishing and exploring I think I will give it a go. As for the strong current, thanks for the heads up.

cheers


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I can also recommend poppers around the wrecks for trevally. I have had some good sized ones there. Agreed on being early. Traffic gets hectic around there though mid week could be OK.
So is it $95 for just you and the yak or is it the car as well? I havent been for 2 or 3 years but that sounds a lot for a yak and a passenger. It sounds like a very do able trip though, camping gear on the yak and just wheel it up the beach for a km or so to a camp site. Ill be keen to hear how you get on. Good luck.


----------



## Dettori (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah it's $95 for the Yak and me (return), it is a bit steep but its better then yaking over from the main land. I did plan to go on Thursday but plans have changed so might be going next week.


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

i have to agree, the tidal current is fairly staong, the boat trafic was a big problem when i tried to fish the wrecks from my kayak.
The far side of the wrecks has a sand bank and drops off nicely from around 10ft to over 20 at one point. but due to all the trafic i had no luck.
One bloke that camped next to me pulled in a nice 40cm squire, so the fish are there

Cheers..... Dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

A few of us did a walk on walk off day trip last year, from the Combie Trader to Bulwer. Cost $70 and it blew westerlies all day till we left when it glassed out. 

I'm keen to get over there again, this time stay a couple of nights, so let us know how you go.

Also dont forget to prebook your site, as you need to book ahead now.....well at least I think that's what you need to do now. :?

Hey does anyone know if the Combie Trader is still running? I heard it was bought out.

Where does the Micat drop you off at? The Moreton Venture drops you off right at the wrecks, so it is just a short stroll to the camp site.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTSUmjwAADFfgAAQUAeAEoAGEIo/b/6gIACIGqY0TQaaaBoGmmTQaqfppkmk9T1NNo1PSMnqbKFKDUAaJgvYpGlN5wgjwQFk7qKZiTqRFPuI7tua95qe2J6LVT5YIpYs9WIJzjcw8xNicoKI3g74AXjeTY2rLHRzVRHl1BfEZhiL962GZOWtYbCix28IzIycGkahvTSSnCi/g2GTzBxhwib/xdyRThQkDSUmjwA=


----------



## Dettori (Sep 3, 2006)

The MiCat drops you off at the wrecks and yes you have to prebook ($4 a night! bargin). I plan to stay for at least a few days so hopfully the weather will be good.


----------

